#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Error message "Not a valid path"

## ASP__DEVELOPER

i received an MDB database file which someone sent me from his/her server.

Now he asked me to extract the data from few tables.

Whenever i try to open the table i get this error: " is not a valid path. Make sure that the path name is spelledcorrectly and ethat you are connected to the server on which the file resides". 

I even tries this way:

Tools/Database Utilities/Linked Table Manager

But in the Linked Table Manager, i don't see any option to change the path, i can only check mark the table then what else ?

Please Help...

----------


## alansidman

Are you sure that the .MDF file is an Access File and only has an .MDF extension.  When I googled .MDF, this is what I found.

http://w-shadow.com/blog/2009/03/18/...pen-mdf-files/

Also found this from another forum which is more enlightening.

http://www.access-programmers.co.uk/...p/t-90280.html

Alan

----------


## split_atom18

There are a few Questions I would have for you. Did you link to the mdf file or did you open the mdf file?

In Linked Table Manager you check the box and click ok, it should load up a windows window to select the location the table is stored in. (I am not that familiar with .mdf) but if the file he sent you doesn't actually contain the table he wants you to extract data from, you cannot extract the data, since it isn't stored in the file he sent you.

Just my thoughts,

Dan

----------


## ASP__DEVELOPER

i am sorry guys i mis-spelled the extension and just corrected above.
It is .mdb and yes it's an access database.

----------


## alansidman

Have you tried to create a new database and import the objects (tables, forms, queries, etc.) into the new database and then try to open the tables, etc?

Alan

----------


## split_atom18

An .mdb may contain a "Linked Table" which means the table is actually stored in another database and it is "linked" to it. If the table you are trying to access data from is seen in the Linked Table Manager you are not going to be able to retrieve the data.

This means the data that you are searching for is still probably located on his server in another database. Get him to send you the right file. OR

Have him import a copy of the data off his server instead of linking to it.

Hope this helps,

Dan

----------

